# Okay...Martial arts from Hell.



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 7, 2006)

Perhaps some of this stuff belongs in "The Great Debate."

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4035593652990829674

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6296671473847707798

*Who is the fat guy in the cammie pants throwing "chi balls?"* 


Regards,


Steve


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok the Mighty Python intro was cool, well atleast it had some humor to it.
Terry


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 7, 2006)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *Who is the fat guy in the cammie pants throwing "chi balls?"*


 
Oiy...  That was pretty bad....

Rob


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

We had 1 guy in the shaolin temple train as such.They have to pratice 1st littlely then  build hit power with fingers to throat-eyes & vital points.Now If they misses 2 days in training.The whole procees started over.It takes years to train such-But, the body breaks down & cant handle that kind of abuse.Arthritis-deformitys-muscle spasums-internal probles with the orgins ect.!The monk I cought on video had it to were you could break a staff over 90% of the body.Yes they hit his throat & it broke look like a little bit  on the clavicle .He even did a simulated hanging from the throat to show he could with hold such.Iron palm we did started out hitting water for hours.Then to beans-to snad with dow on outside of bags-to eventual heated sand!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 7, 2006)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> *Who is the fat guy in the cammie pants throwing "chi balls?"*


Systema guy, same one as in this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34252

where he did have a couple defenders...


----------



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2006)

Oy, Just Oy.  :shrug:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 7, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Oy, Just Oy.  :shrug:



Indeed... especially since the music to the first part was Hava Nagila, which I haven't figured the reason for yet... should've use that for the Krav Maga segment, I would have thought.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy.

That Silat clip in the second video was a trip, because bears an  uncomfortable similarity to the way some things are still done in Tracy's kenpo.  In fact, the belt tie-up is almost identical to a technique taught as part of the 2nd black belt curriculum. 

Some of the other stuff too, that goes on forever and leaves the knife hanging in the attackers hand, without a good solid disarm or control of the weapon hand until later in the technique.

I need a shower.


----------

